# Making a bolt for the carriage hard stop



## Norppu (Aug 15, 2020)

In my Weiler matador it is possible to run the carriage against a hard stop. This is a neat feature. So neat, in fact, that I have found myself using it more often than not. I have also found out that the allen cap screw is not the easiest to operate when  the bolt is upside down. In addition a separate tool is needed to tighten the bolt. So I made a new bolt that is operable with the always present Multifix tool.
The bolt is made out of tool steel originating from DDR.


----------

